# Farecle Black Top Hand Glaze



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Over the weekend i managed to get a bottle of Farecla Black Top Hand Glaze from someone in the bodyshop trade.

I was just wondering if anyone on here has heard of it or tried it?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Bump! 

Anyone?


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry S-X-I, I've not heard of it before now.


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Screwfix used to sell it, but appears not to now.
I have use some of their products, they are for car repair shops and not really in the same league as the specialist stock available from the retailers on this forum etc


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Farecla Black top on occassions.
It is a sealer which is best applied with a lint free cotton cloth, and removed with a microfibre cloth.
The paintwork has to be spotless before applying.
It works well on dark coloured basecoat & lacquer paint.
Have also tried it on cellulose finish and found it gave a good finish there.

This is a Farecla finish on my car

This is a reflection of my garage in the car door


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Its ok, farecla stuff is pretty dated now though. Not bad if you got it for free though.


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

Farecla seem to have upped the anti lately with a load of new products.

Black Top is pretty damn good actually.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

black top and gold top are not bad products,and cheap


----------



## RickRst (May 17, 2006)

Makes me laugh with some of the comments i see about Farcela. There compounds can go from flatted bodyshop to LSP ready in one step, and people think they aren't any good...


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

i use a fair amount of Farecla compounds and love them! lsp ready in one go! cant beat them! a lot of people slate them without ever trying them! but that said its oen of those products you need to know how to use properly to gett he best out of it!
not used the black or gold top but have often thought about it! 
might pick up a bottle of black top!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Gold Top is a machine application, as is Glaze for dark colours. Black Top and Wax Top are both hand application.
As said, Farecla is often ignored...give it a try, you won't be disappointed


----------



## moochinabout (Mar 7, 2016)

Black top used on this panel. It's brilliant on black paint. My front bumper is covered in stone chips and looks horrendous when stripped of any products. Just one coat of black top hides all the sins. Trust me, it's very good. I'm not even sure why I'm posting this (9 years later) pmsl

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

